# disability



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this article might give some info on the severity documentation angle:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=11346322&dopt=AbstractBada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

article and website http://www.ncd.gov/newsroom/publications/education.html Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

opportunity for input: The House Ways and Means Committee's Social Security Subcommitte has changedthe date of the hearing on mismanagement of disability claims. The new dateis September 25. All other information remains the same. A link to theannouncement is below. This gives people the opportunity to submitstatements prior to the hearing, so take advantage of it. http://waysandmeans.house.gov/hearings.asp...ode=view&id=773 NancyNancyHall_ATR###Hotmail.comBada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

On September 15, NCD released People with Disabilities and Postsecondary Education in anticipation of the reauthorization of the Higher Education Act (HEA). Students with disabilities, who now are estimated to represent nearly 10 percent of all college students, currently experience outcomes far inferior to those of their nondisabled peers, despite research that shows they are more likely to obtain positive professional employment outcomes after degree completion than their peers. The purpose of this paper is to provide background that might guide reauthorization of the HEA to better support students with disabilities to achieve equal postsecondary outcomes.The paper is available at http://www.ncd.gov/newsroom/publications/education.html. Bada


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

bump


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

This is a link to a whole course people can take on finding disabiliyty info:http://www.suite101.com/welcome.cfm/17632tom


----------

